# Does Anyone Know This Guy?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

:shrug: I think I've seen him before.










big rockpile


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Gee, Santa, didn't that one want to pull the sleigh?
That's kinda disturbing...


----------



## lacyj (May 14, 2002)

NOW I know why he wears a hat...


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

Jerry Garcia IS alive!


----------



## mtman (Sep 2, 2004)

im not shure but he looks a lot like that doc. that is all about haveing the right ph in your body


----------



## Fla Gal (Jul 14, 2003)

mtman, I didn't think of it till you mentioned it but he does resemble Dr. Weil.


----------



## NorthernMich (Apr 30, 2006)

That BUCK does look familiar...please leave his older brother :goodjob:


----------

